# Do you ever wonder about the endless boundaries of existence?



## AtheistJesus (Apr 4, 2011)

The universe is endless, as we all know. Are we simply in this universe, or is the universe within us? Everything is endless, forever, and possible at all times. Everything we know consciencely pales in existence to what we already know and possess inside us. For instance, those of you who are Ne first or second, do you ever notice that when you speak, everything seems to be flowing from some sub-conscience river inside you? That's what I mean. We already know everything, we just havn't realizes it yet. This isn't really a question more so then just me rambling on. lol. So, do you think I'm crazy?:tongue:


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh man, I think about this kind of thing all the time! I love it. There are so many possibilities in this universe, it's astounding.


----------



## PAdude (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes and I've been blessed with friends who also love such discussions.


----------



## Keirvega (Nov 24, 2010)

You guys are lucky to have friends that discuss this sober. I long for conversation that can go into great depth like this one has the potential to. But alas my friends only think of these kinds of things when they're under the influence.....


----------



## Zdorobot (Dec 19, 2010)

I think about the unlimited potential of everything that occurs in the universe quite often! Every action produces a web of possibilities, except we only get to travel by one strand. Luckily, possibilities always lie ahead and we can always choose to take any possible path. The universe is just AWESOME.

Thinking about stuff like this always brings me to a happier place in my brain. Yeeee.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

yes! it's amazing! I love how the universe never ends and keeps on going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going and going! the posssibilties are endless! and forever! and then once I contemplate this, my mind is blown because I can't comprehend it, yet I understand it all! YAY FOR A HUGE FANTASTICALLY WONDERFUL UNIVERSE THAT IS COMPREHENDABLE YET SO UN-UNDERSTANDABLE AT THE SAME TIME!!! IT'S INCREDIBLE!!


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

AtheistJesus said:


> The universe is endless, as we all know. Are we simply in this universe, or is the universe within us? Everything is endless, forever, and possible at all times. Everything we know consciencely pales in existence to what we already know and possess inside us. For instance, those of you who are Ne first or second, do you ever notice that when you speak, everything seems to be flowing from some sub-conscience river inside you? That's what I mean. We already know everything, we just havn't realizes it yet. This isn't really a question more so then just me rambling on. lol. So, do you think I'm crazy?:tongue:


Well, I never realize what it is I'm trying to say until I've said it. I wing pretty much everything I do...very NP. XD

I think Ne is the closest thing there is to "child-like wonder" incarnate in a function. Combine that with Ti and its love of understanding and you have pure, unbridled curiosity. Sometimes I love being NTP!


----------



## ProfessorLiver (Mar 19, 2011)

AtheistJesus said:


> consciencely


Son, I am disappoint.


----------



## mickyj300x (Nov 7, 2010)

I like to think that the universe is a 4-dimensional torus, meaning that it's endless in the sense that we can keep going forever, but we would get back to our starting point eventually.

I just realised that that idea came from the Simpsons.


----------



## theidealist03 (Jun 28, 2011)

I find myself saying the most insightful things when I just let myself ramble on without thinking.


----------



## Marovan12 (Jun 17, 2010)

Every time I take a dump.


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

Technically, the universe isn't infinite. Universe just isn't *bounded*, which means something totally different.

Though you could argue that since the universe is expanding at the speed of light, we can never reach the edge (per relativity) so it might as well be infinite. So...


----------



## bluenlgy (Apr 27, 2011)

An appropriate way to start a discussion of existence would be "How do you know that you exist?" A well-known answer given by René Descartes is "I think so I exist." In fact the reality is closer to "I sense/feel so I exist." since there's no evidence that the rise of human thinking capability predates the rise of human consciousness.

Regardless of what physicists say about the Universe and humans' place in it, Jung has a shocking idea about existence (at least the existence as experienced by humans) - Humans exist because God has a need for humans: For God to experience consciousness, it is necessary for the human ego to transmit consciousness to Him/Her. Man, he said, is the mirror God holds up before Him to apprehend His being. Hence the purpose of human: to create consciousness.

In Jung's theory, God represents the "Larger Self", a self that encompasses your ego and psyche. But in his thought about the purpose of human existence, he seems to suggest there is actually a God that watches all over us.


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

@bluenlgy

Mind = blown


----------

